# Thumbs Up For Goof-off



## mickeyc (Jun 4, 2016)

After about an hour with Goof-Off, got the first layer (black) off.  I know the red is another layer, but don't think I'm going to mess with it.  I used the Goof-Off with 0000 steel wool to speed things up, worked great.  Washed it off with soapy water.  Put a coat of polish on it, now on to the fork and chain guard.  Think the fenders are junk.  More pictures later on how the other stuff turns out.

Mike


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 21, 2016)

That is a great start. Did you use the pro strength goof off?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 23, 2016)

that stuff works great on older state registration stickers. Soak it overnight with a cotton ball that you lightly soaked and painters tape to hold. 
Softens those things up. Most have turned to a hard plastic anyway!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 24, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> That is a great start. Did you use the pro strength goof off?




Yes, small $3.69 can...didn't even use it all.

Mike


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I will give that a try next time.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2016)

I cleaned my touch up gun with Goof Off Pro today and it worked great, just like a paint remover. Yesterday I tried to clean off some brown splatter on the side of a new machine and had no luck with any cleaner, xylene, or kerosene. Got the Goof Off out and it took the splatter stains right off. Unfortunately, I had to repaint the entire side of the machine since the Goof Off ruined the paint finish.


----------

